# Pitting two magnum revolvers against each other: .357 vs 44



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Pitting two magnum revolvers against each other: .357 vs. 44 (VIDEO)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

very informative. I like and own both. I would say I like .357 better. I think its easier to shoot and according to his video very devastating.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Kinda like pitting a 6 cyl. agin a big V-8 don't you think?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard more than once, that the .357 is the single most effective round for self-defense.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Its been awhile but there was an article posted on here during a caliber debate. I believe it was a coroner from st. louis commenting on the lethality of different handgun rounds. He commented that though he sees less of them the .357 mag was the most lethal.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have owned both and still own one of each. If one is looking for versatility for two-legged and small to mid-sized game, the .357 Magnum gets the nod. On the other hand, if you're walking in a forest that could have some dangerous critters (mountain lion, black bear), the .44 Magnum is definitely the way to go. BTW, I killed a good sized deer with a .357 using my own handloads. Examination showed the bullet hit a rib on the way in and did some extensive damage to the top of his heart and major blood vessels there. Never found the bullet but I would bet it came out when he was field dressed.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I own both and for the street or woods the .357 is a great round, for Jurassic Park I would take the .44 with 300 gr +P+ Buffalo bullets. The .44 in my 
avatar has been my favorite gun for 35 years.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Good video.

In my opinion, hunting with either is a matter of how well you can shoot it, and how far. Either has enough power in a well placed shot to down a deer, inside of a hundred yards, and the .44 magnum holds up for even further. My choice for hunting would be the .44.


----------

